# Removing cedar chest feet



## klt (Nov 17, 2012)

I've recently acquired a cedar chest, and I would like to remove an replace the feet due to one of them being chewed up. Any idea how to go about removing the central attachment? I've shown a flashlight down it, and I can't see much of anything!


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

if that is what I think it is, I don't know the proper name for it, but it's nothing more than a collar with a sawtooth type edge on it, when installed, there would have been a hole drilled, this piece set into the hole then drove in with a mallet or hammer, to take it out, maybe a chisel or screwdriver, drive it into the wood next to it and pry up


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That caster insert is just hammered in. You can often get those out by driving a screwdriver under it and prying it out. If you just want it for the new leg, I wouldn't bother with it. they are cheaper than dirt and more often than not, not reusable. It's one of those things that one size fits all so they are easy to replace and still use the antique caster with it. 

The leg has screws in it but is probably doweled also. Unless the joint is failing it's probably best to cut the legs off.


----------



## klt (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guy! I'll have to have my father cut off the legs next time he is out, it looks like they are well-doweled.


----------

